# So shocked!



## HJG (Jan 23, 2006)

I've posted several times here and on other boards explaining how I would dearly love more children but DH says no (too old, too little money, 3's enough).  We went out to dinner on Saturday night and he said he had something to say.  He wants me to come off the pill and give TTC a go naturally!  He says we can try until he is 40 (he's 38 later this month). 

He also had a little cry and said that he now realises how bad I felt we we let our embryos go in January this year and that we would have used them but wouldn't consider a fresh cycle.  

By the time we got to egg collection last time our IF probs had improved so I hoping against hope that that improvement may have continued and that there may be a chance.

This is a massive turnaround - I've not ever put pressure on him (we rarely talk about it as I end up in tears and previously there hasn't been a lot he could do make me feel better) so I am absolutely comfortable that he has thought about it and really wants it.

I am so very very excited and love him my girls and DSS so very, very much.

HJG


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Aw hon I'm so pleased for you 

Good luck with your ttc


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

good luck hun!


----------

